# Need advice, beginner starting wordpress blog.



## dijongenie

Hi, I just purchased my domain name through godaddy.com, and have decided to host through inmotionhosting. I've been reading the differences between all the types of hosting available, but I am still unsure of which plan and type I should purchase. Here's the goal of my website:

I plan on using wordpress for blogging purposes.

I want to create a forum just like this one, allowing people to register accounts and post. (Do I need to purchase a forum?)

I plan on opening a store to sell merchandise in the near future.

That's basically the gist of it, thanks in advance .

I hope I posted in the right section this time.


----------



## liamm

I'm not sure how wordpress handles forums. It's awesome for blogs and e-commerce, but i've never seen it handle forums. If you find an forum theme, than go ahead. Wordpress is very straight forward, and easy to use. Just be careful not to install to many plugins, because plugins are wordpress's worst security issuse. Cheers :thumbs:


----------



## dijongenie

Thanks for the reply, I managed to figure everything out after hours of researching. Inmotionhosting's cpanel allows you to install phpbb and some other one.


----------

